# problem with mount (gui only)



## bes (Jan 9, 2011)

I have strange problem with using mount as ordinary user. All works fine in sysconsole. But when I tried to mount something and used gui emulators (xterm and other) I got error:


```
mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s5 mnt
column: msdosfs: No such file or directory
column: line too long
column: line too long
.....................
<infinitely>
^C
```

Under root it works well. FreeBSD-CURRENT, WM is Openbox, no hald running. Can anyone suggest a smart idea?


----------



## nakal (Jan 9, 2011)

Do you have a script in your PATH also called "mount"?

Check if /sbin/mount is called:


```
which mount
alias mount
```

Also try specifying the full path:


```
/sbin/mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s5 mnt
```


----------



## bes (Jan 9, 2011)

nakal,

Thank you very much. I have shell alias 
	
	



```
mount='mount | column -t'
```

Oh, I'm so forgetful. It's really unforgivable x(


----------

